# Denibigh Asylum Staff Block : March 2012



## Mars Lander (Apr 14, 2012)

Am soo behind with getting my images together so without further ado am in the process of putting them up...

After failing miserably at an unearthly hour at St Jo's Seminary I thought I'd show my mate the relatively easy Pool Parc and set off for Wales then on way home decided to take a quick look at Denbigh asylum staff block an oft overlooked building as most go straight to the main building , whiich is awesome but lately quite busy, for another time very soon methinks.

Getting into the staff block wasn't as easy as last summer but is still pretty much straightforward not seeing the current state of the main building but remembering it being pretty scrappy in places, the staff block is in contrast in not too bad nick, floors 1 and 2 are virtually identical and consists mainly of staff bedrooms? with toilet facilities every so often

Floor 1 contains 2 "Devil rooms" which I only found out after returning from my first visit last summer, was arranged by the vandals that are "Britain's Most Haunted" which I watched my one only edition as it was based at denbigh when I initially opened the door and saw the chalked pentagram floor , black pentagram wall and black magic symbolism I was a bit unnerved at the time, now don't get me wrong all this ghost hunting business is def NOT my thing and I don't get spooked at all on splores but this building has a certain air to it and kept telliing my mate not to wander off to far haha.












Top 2 floors featuring long corridors with many bedrooms 






Usually consisting of just a wardrobe and a sink











and a choice of 4 exotic wallpapers






most of the top floors are stripped of any artifacts save for the usual broken glass and the odd torn off door laying on the wooden floors , there are a few paper targets dotted about here and there perhaps airsoft wars have raged in here?






Bedrooms are interrupted everynow and again with toilets and bathrooms






The stairwell down to floor 1 where upon that bizzare blonde lady from "Britain's most haunted" could hear a "whistling" ghost , total bollox of course the way this bulding is and the amount of smashed windows the wind is very prevalent and whistles here there and everywhere throughout the whole visit.






someone's now defunct wake up call reminder






ARRRRRRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHH!!! one of the devil rooms situtuated at either end of floor 1 where crazy lady wanted to raise hell literally and direct dark forces to a non believer in the "mirror" room






The ground floor is a refreshing change from non stop bedrooms and bogs, the smell of fire has died down considerably from last year, not sure when a fire was here but the nurses' cresh area is pretty bad now.

I think this is my fave room in the place the bright red powder floor and a couple of ancient suckers











The rooms are quite large down here






one more bath . I like how there is a scrawled hand print on the wall, it's almost a set piece.






I noticed last time I was here, there was evidence of vagabondry but he or she seems long gone save for maybe their last supper...






On the way out a helicopter appeared and started hovering above us , we made a show of taking photographs of the exterior and made our way off site, not sure about copter but it felt like it was escorting us off as it only flew off as we left the site haha.

Cheers for looking

More from this visit and stuff here...http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157629448682778/​


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Apr 14, 2012)

ah just brill...sooooo wanted to get in here...next time i guess


----------



## Mars Lander (Apr 14, 2012)

Ninja Kitten said:


> ah just brill...sooooo wanted to get in here...next time i guess



Cheers , but you got in the MAIN building thats the prize aint it? and found the fridges! we couldnt find them you'll have to tell us whereabouts they are, we are returning v soon


----------



## Silent Hill (Apr 14, 2012)

Excellent stuff. We got rumbled here so a return is deffo on the cards.

Know what ya mean about Most Haunted :biglaugh: This was their attempt of a seclution cell inside Denbigh itself....


----------



## Mars Lander (Apr 14, 2012)

Spiral Architect said:


> Excellent stuff. We got rumbled here so a return is deffo on the cards.
> 
> Know what ya mean about Most Haunted :biglaugh: This was their attempt of a seclution cell inside Denbigh itself....



Bah! you guys seen all the best stuff there, I was in the main buildings for ages last summer and never saw no slabs, cells or fridges, I would of been happy just seeing "Britain's most haunted" props haha.


----------



## SeffyboyUK (Apr 14, 2012)

Good work matey


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Apr 14, 2012)

AltDayOut said:


> Cheers , but you got in the MAIN building thats the prize aint it? and found the fridges! we couldnt find them you'll have to tell us whereabouts they are, we are returning v soon



still feel i didnt complete the place though...


----------



## nelly (Apr 14, 2012)

I like that, a bit borderline on the processing though, but it stayed just on the acceptable side of "Eye Burn" for me


----------



## UEP-Wales (Apr 14, 2012)

Very nice photographs!


----------



## Sshhhh... (Apr 14, 2012)

Shame my pics were poo from our first visit here, means a return is in order! Love the bath shot of you n D  Great pics and fab report  x


----------



## Landsker (Apr 14, 2012)

Nicely done, pentagram is a bit weird though!


----------



## Krypton (Apr 15, 2012)

love this guys


----------



## sparky. (Apr 16, 2012)

very nice great pics thanks for sharing


----------



## Mars Lander (Apr 16, 2012)

Cheers all for your ace feedback, its a great place often over looked by the grand splore that is the ASYLUM


----------



## SnakeCorp (Apr 26, 2012)

AltDayOut said:


> On the way out a helicopter appeared and started hovering above us , we made a show of taking photographs of the exterior and made our way off site, not sure about copter but it felt like it was escorting us off as it only flew off as we left the site haha.


The NWP Helicopter often flies over vulnerable buildings on the way back from missions, in order to deter vandals/thieves etc.


----------

